
Beware of MBAs - signa11
http://humbledmba.com/beware-of-mbas-the-business-school-curriculum
======
brudgers
The original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1402475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1402475)

